

What Does Good Internet Privacy Mean to You?  - wynter
http://www.wamda.com/2013/02/what-does-good-internet-privacy-mean-to-you-wamda-debates

======
lego_builder
It may be too late to worry about privacy, too much is out in the open
already.

